# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Any good online travel agent recommended for me?

## Asia

I want to book air ticket and hotel rooms in Asia. Any good online travel sites recommended for me?

----------


## GFI

Check this link http://www.expedia.com/ where you can get all information about air ticket and hotel rooms.

----------


## Fredericvogler

So, do not let something essential behind when planning the trip perfect. Consider buying a comprehensive travel insurance that can protect you against the most common disasters.

----------


## cyprusholidays

GFI is right... you can book through expedia..in which you can get good and enjoy a cost effective journey. If not try SOTC.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

Thanks for sharing, Flight booking, cheap air tickets of domestic & international airlines with  is a leading online travel services provider in New york

----------


## mikehussy

According to me www..co.uk  is best. It provide Cheapest flights tickets form all UK destinations.





Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## tomjorge

you have to search online services for like travel online.

----------

